# Ok, project get me some



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am hoping this new tern will make me some babies with my other tern that is eggbound. Everybody that has seen her in person that has had reds spawn, says she is carrying eggs too. Now getting the other to mate is another thing, If it is even a male







I can hope though. The tern is GG's old fish, He has alot more girth than her, (I am calling it that in hope) He is only an inch bigger than her lengthwise, but is almost 3/4 of an inch thicker. Which can be a sign that its a he, from what i heard. I don't wanna get too ahead of myself, they could not breed
But if they do whooooo hooooooooo. Don't know what i will do with them all if they do. I will keep this thread updated if anything arises.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

you can sell some to me.....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How exciting, keep us updated!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Good luck with the project. Hope that one is a hornie lillte guy


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah if you can get em to breed ill take 10 if you decided to sell em


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, The one tern that i think is a female is very dark now, even darker than before. The other tern is still new to the tank, and is a little boggled. I tried for three days with my free time to shoot some footage of her shaking her tail to the ground with my big piraya, and couldn't get it. So the next day after that i gave up trying she did it again, she shook from side to side nipping at my piraya so my piraya chased her off. So after he just swam back to his spot, she popped right back. Now after doing this a couple of times the last session ended with her shaking her tail to the gravel very hard sweeping at the gravel. I don't understand why she is choosing him (I am assuming it's a he, and she is a she) If it is the way i think they are, maybe because he is the alpa? I dunno. I will keep updating if there is anything to write about.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Hope it works out.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

people always talk about interbreeding, good lukck


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think anything would happen with the piraya and tern. He doesen't wan't anything to do with her. I just hope that she sets her eyes on the other tern.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck raptor.
i know what i am about to say will never happen in my tank but the cariba i have just bought seem a totally different shape one is extremely fat and the other is slender so i was thinking possibly male and female or at least one could be an egg bound female.
if i get some pics and email them or even start a thread could you have a look.
i know they probably would not breed in the tank i have now but my friend and i are setting up a cichlid breeding fish house (already have 3-4 pairs now) and we may have a spare tank.
thanks and i hope you get those terns to breed but you must document everything if you do.

i just thought i would add this.
i know p's are not sexually dimorphic but people who have bred p's will have a better understanding on the subtle differences if any and i think that is what raptor is thinking also.
dixon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a pic of her, If you seen her in person you would think she is very dark. Foe some reason my camera flash brightens her up alot. It is not that their is a major bulge, yet anyways. But her belly is more rounded and hangs down than before. The other tern has darkened up a little, and is swimming up to her and swimming back to his spot in the tank that is on the other side of the tank away from the rest.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

As you can see the fins have gone black on her, And there are three little spots of black under her chin, that she never had untill recently. Water temp is at 82 to 83 degrees, ph is a 6.0, two half tank waterchanges, very low lighting for them. no one bothering them. So we will see.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well i have a set back, The tern i had gotten for her has been chomped on by my piraya. That tern is a very terratorial fish, and when i was cleaning the tank he took a few chunks of tail out of my big piraya's tail and fins. The piraya was just there to hide from me. He relentlessly stirred with my piraya after that, and the piraya had turned on him and taken a big chunk out of his head, and side. It is the only fish that can take a bite that big out of him. Now the piraya is chasing him back into a part of the tank that the tern doesen't like. So i need to take him out









He is fine, and did recover. But i will have to set up a breeder tank for them today. I didn't want to take them out of that tank, and get a setback like this. But the piraya is threatening to eat him. The one tern is the only fish the piraya is macking around, and the others are fine. So i dunno what the reason is for this. My guess is he is trying to establish the tank pecking order again. Thanks to serrasalmus collector i have the stuff i need when he is healed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow sounds exciting
and hope everything turns out well


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow!!! What a bummer... I am very glad you didn't lose the fish... I truly hope you do have success in breeing the Ternetzi.... Keep us posted of the out come when the the ternetzi heals and they are together again....


----------

